# Not opening eyes....



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok, all my litters have gone great...no real issues..I lost a few, but had a ton of healthy kits!!  So, in this litter I have now...about three weeks old?  The one little grey guy never did open his eyes...now, a white one has closed eyes...but, I’m almost positive he was fine, because I check on them daily....there are three white, but I usually let them out beside each other so I can check.   What to do?  This bunn6 has already been promised to someone...who is already mad at me for trying to change my mind about selling one of my does.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 11, 2020)

Try a warm compress, he may have nest box eye.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 11, 2020)

It was nest box eye!!  I had in a different thread that a bunny wouldn’t open his eyes...I was directed to an article on nest box eyes....I went out with my saline, that , of course I have from my ducks...    I first did the bunny that hadhis eyes open, and then they closed.  His eyes opened real wide...like...hello!!   Then I did the little grey guy that’s been this way from the start.  Oh my goodness..they are stI’ll only a tiny bit open...but. He is sooooo happy now!!  He scamperEd around the cage and in the bowl of feed I have for the little ones.  I don’t think he ever found that?  He’s much smaller than therest, but, now that I know to watch him, I think he’ll catch up right away!!  Thanks you guys!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 15, 2020)

Keep an eye on them since nest box eye is actually a small infection.  Next litter make sure that yiu take the next box out at 2 weeks old.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 15, 2020)

ACV in the water does the trick every time.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Ridgetop said:


> Keep an eye on them since nest box eye is actually a small infection.  Next litter make sure that yiu take the next box out at 2 weeks old.


So, nest box out?  How do they stay warm and cozy?  I brought them outside to give them fresh air..we got snow last night.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 16, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, nest box out?  How do they stay warm and cozy?  I brought them outside to give them fresh air..we got snow last night.



They should have plenty of fur by 2 wks, so they huddle together and they have mama.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 18, 2020)

U...the bunnies are doing great..there is only one that still needs some bit of attention.  I still put a drop in his eyes every day, but they are sooo much better!  I took out the next box, but gave them lots of hay to snuggle in..change it daily.  The ACV seems to have really helped a ton!  And I even think it helps th3 water to not freeze as fast...is that possible?  Because, if it is...I’m buying stock in it, because I’ll being using gallons a day!🤣❤️😀👍🐰🐷🐓🐐


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 18, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> U...the bunnies are doing great..there is only one that still needs some bit of attention.  I still put a drop in his eyes every day, but they are sooo much better!  I took out the next box, but gave them lots of hay to snuggle in..change it daily.  The ACV seems to have really helped a ton!  And I even think it helps th3 water to not freeze as fast...is that possible?  Because, if it is...I’m buying stock in it, because I’ll being using gallons a day!🤣❤😀👍🐰🐷🐓🐐


It does. I use it most of the winter. Supposed help rabbits be in the "mood" too. This I have not noticed.


----------

